# Which chemical to use to kill bushes and weeds (not grass)?



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm thinking about using some chemicals (not hard because truthfully I don't really like using chemicals but I am going to try it out) around our farm. I want to kill some bushes and weeds along our fence rows, in the yards, and around the farm.

I don't want it to hurt any trees. I have one tree that sprouts out it's vines but I don't want to kill the tree itself since my grandfather's mother planted it. 


I was thinking about 2,4D. Will this be good for what I want?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

GFC Firefighter said:


> I'm thinking about using some chemicals (not hard because truthfully I don't really like using chemicals but I am going to try it out) around our farm. I want to kill some bushes and weeds along our fence rows, in the yards, and around the farm.
> 
> I don't want it to hurt any trees. I have one tree that sprouts out it's vines but I don't want to kill the tree itself since my grandfather's mother planted it.
> 
> ...



Ortho® Weed-B-Gon get the concentrate so you can mix by the sprayer full instead of the little pre-mixed bottles. I have used it and it only kills broadleaf weeds not grass or trees... the only fault is it wont kill johnson grass.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

How long will this stuff stay dead until I have to respray?


----------



## Foxfire (Apr 17, 2011)

Not real sure what you're up against, but being a Firefighter and all, I'd think you'd be the first to light something up. I run with the USFS, we've been using prescribed Fire on Blueberries, clearings and such in the springtime to control woody growth. there's a bit of a trick to it alright.. just burn back around the stuff you want to keep, maybe have an engine around just for insurance, and let her rip.. works pretty well.. has for quite some time now. smells and tastes a whole lot better than 2,4D, db


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

use super brush killer it is sold at co op


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

go to co op and buy supper brush killer. it will take care of your needs


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I imagine Weed B-Gone is a spendy version of 2-4-D. Generic 2-4-D is cheap. It is only for broad leaf plants. Round-Up and its generic versions are a broad spectrum herbicide. It only kills post emerge and breaks down quickly in the soil.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Foxfire said:


> Not real sure what you're up against, but being a Firefighter and all, I'd think you'd be the first to light something up. I run with the USFS, we've been using prescribed Fire on Blueberries, clearings and such in the springtime to control woody growth. there's a bit of a trick to it alright.. just burn back around the stuff you want to keep, maybe have an engine around just for insurance, and let her rip.. works pretty well.. has for quite some time now. smells and tastes a whole lot better than 2,4D, db


I do usually burn but in this situation if I set it on fire....the trees will go up too. :lmao:

We were training some guys with the USFS down here in Georgia, but they were from out West. Prescribe burning here was way different for them. lol.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How about goats GFC? No chemicals and much more affordable!:lmao:


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> How about goats GFC? No chemicals and much more affordable!:lmao:


The wolves will get them. 
Or the T-rex off of Jurrasic Park.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This should cover that problem.................. Goats with guns!:lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You have wolves down there huh?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> How about goats GFC? No chemicals and much more affordable!:lmao:



They will eat his trees too!...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

wjjones said:


> They will eat his trees too!...


And tractors and house and....... Yup, in fact a goat would eat everything but what you wanted them to eat!:lmao:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

You guys are hung up on goats, if I rember right brush killers have to be sprayed on folliage to be efective and won't hurt mature trees, unless you spray the folliage.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

rsmith335 said:


> You guys are hung up on goats, if I rember right brush killers have to be sprayed on folliage to be efective and won't hurt mature trees, unless you spray the folliage.



I thought so as well until i used Gly-4 it killed a 40' cedar i accidentally sprayed on the trunk..


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

wjjones said:


> I thought so as well until i used Gly-4 it killed a 40' cedar i accidentally sprayed on the trunk..


Wow it's good to know that. I have some Cedars that are that old on my place and wouldn't want to kill them. I usualllyuse 2 4 d to spray the yard & fields.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

2-4-D with Princep.


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

rsmith335 said:


> You guys are hung up on goats, if I rember right brush killers have to be sprayed on folliage to be efective and won't hurt mature trees, unless you spray the folliage.


heh, after the goats clear out the briar patches and brush, they make great bbq...

william...


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

How about cutting the bushes/brush down and using a foam paintbrush to coat the cut surface with stump killer? Less chance of killing something you don't want dead, and less herbicide used over all.


----------

